# Toro CCR 3650 leaking fuel



## piersm2 (Dec 4, 2016)

I just purchased a CCR 3650 with the plastic carb. It looks like it is leaking fuel from the bowl. Should I get new seals or should I just purchase the new carb? I found a new one on eBay for $24.


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

Depends on where it's leaking from, to much in bowl could mean needle is stuck or no seating correctly. I don't mind new eBay carbs, given it's comparable in price to a rebuild kit 


-efisher-


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Those plastic carbs are notorious for leaking. I had one I disassemble to clean. And could not get it to stop leaking after that. The bowl warps, and after it is taken apart for the first time, the warp becomes unsealeable. They make a metal carb replacement, but get ready, their expensive.


----------



## piersm2 (Dec 4, 2016)

Yeah I just took the whole carb apart and cleaned it. Put it back together and it is leaking where the gasket for the bowl is. Can you get a new gasket set and seal it up? I did find a $24 option on eBay. 

It won't let me post the link to it

I'm half tempted to just put a fuel shut off on it and run it the way it is


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

Thin layer of sealant? Motoseal or somthing?


-efisher-


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Your not going to be able to stop it. The fuel shut off is just a band aid. And putting some sort of seal, is risking it getting into the needle and seat.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

agree - not worth fussing with them. Get a new carb and you will be better off


----------

